# Congrats to Micheal Fryfogle winner of Semi pro class in ASA Paris



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Congrats on :first:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> Congrats on :first:


Sage if we were 18 again. These young archers know no fear.
DB


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

And they can see good. lain:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> And they can see good. lain:


Got that right.
DB


----------



## clayboy (Apr 7, 2009)

Congrats,i shot with him a couple yrs ago i was in open c and he shot young adult...Nice young man and can shoot lights out!!!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> And they can see good. lain:


See what? :shade:


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

Great job Michael...


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

alpha elite shooter??


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats.. well done...


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow. What a shooter! He will go far!!!


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats, on some really good shooting, it sounds like we will be hearing his name alot and rightfully so.


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

Congrats Michael, people keep telling me that you are a heck of a shooter!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

congrats....glad to see you won shooting a Hoyt!!!!


----------



## Young Gunna (Jun 11, 2007)

Good job Mike


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes "Frotoe" shoots an alpha elite,,,,,very well


----------



## wheresthebear (Sep 15, 2009)

"Mississippi should be very proud of this youngman"

Dang right we are proud of him. He is a good youngman and a great shot. Im very proud to have him from our state.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

congrats!


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

My son was peer grouped with him on Sun. and he tolded me that after a couple of targets he knew he wasn't going to be able to run him down. Said it was worth the price of admission to get to watch those three younguns pound on each other. CONGRATS Michael, Jacob, Logan and Shane
Charlie


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

geezer047 said:


> My son was peer grouped with him on Sun. and he tolded me that after a couple of targets he knew he wasn't going to be able to run him down. Said it was worth the price of admission to get to watch those three younguns pound on each other. CONGRATS Michael, Jacob, Logan and Shane
> Charlie


There some shooters coming. Very good youth shooters getting ready to give some a run for the money. I love it and really enjoy seeing these youth shooters raise to the occasion. Most I have met are good ambassadors to the sport as well.
DB


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

DB, my son's 29 and he said he was the old man of the group. go figure:wink:


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

pic of michael on the stage

http://s1210.photobucket.com/albums...Dblackncamo/?action=view&current=DSCN0128.jpg


----------



## Big Sweet (Apr 12, 2005)

Last time I saw him I thought he had a car load of donuts hehehehe law had him pulled over. He also took my .25 playing poker


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3Dblackncamo said:


> pic of michael on the stage
> 
> http://s1210.photobucket.com/albums...Dblackncamo/?action=view&current=DSCN0128.jpg


Those two on the right of the old man on left look to young to be semi pro. Wheres the old guys?
Micheal that buckle going to look good on you. Congrats once again.
DB


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Those two on the right of the old man on left look to young to be semi pro. Wheres the old guys?
> Micheal that buckle going to look good on you. Congrats once again.
> DB


DB,
the one on the left is my son


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3Dblackncamo said:


> DB,
> the one on the left is my son


Thats cool and funny. He the old timer! LOL How old Jacob Marlow?

DB


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

he is 22 DB he not a ol timer like me-you, but he is a country boy


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3Dblackncamo said:


> DB,
> the one on the left is my son


Quessing you taught him everthing he knows.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3Dblackncamo said:


> he is 22 DB he not a ol timer like me-you, but he is a country boy


Jacob Marlow a country boy?
DB


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

dont know jacob, i think he is 16 yr old


----------



## lovinarchery (Apr 28, 2009)

Jacob Marlow is 16.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

DB Jake is my youngest son. He is 16. He's the one on the right. This was the second time he made the stage this year. Michael and my boys have been shooting together through the ranks for the last few years. What was funny is Jake said he was picking on Michael and trying to get him to shoot at a 14 on the javelina. So Michael did! Jake lost by 1point! But was happy for Michael.

Congrats Michael!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3rdplace said:


> DB Jake is my youngest son. He is 16. He's the one on the right. This was the second time he made the stage this year. Michael and my boys have been shooting together through the ranks for the last few years. What was funny is Jake said he was picking on Michael and trying to get him to shoot at a 14 on the javelina. So Michael did! Jake lost by 1point! But was happy for Michael.
> 
> Congrats Michael!


Future looks bright and guys like Levi, Jame and other top guns better get ready for a new breed of youngsters coming up. Ty Adkins is one I have watched for years as well. Hope to meet and shoot with Jacob some time. I enjoy seeing these young shooters.
DB


----------

